# Paired Rams?



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I had 1 male and three female rams together. I thought that the male and a female had paired because they stayed together and chased the other to females to the point that they were cowering in corners. So, I removed the two females. 

Since removing the two females, the male and the female I thought had paired are hardly ever together. They seem to not even seem to know that the other exists. I thought that they might need some dither fish so I added some cardinal tetras. That does seem to bring then out more; however they still "ignore" each other. Is this normal or should I put some other females back in?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Put the other females back in. It should strengthen the pair bond to have a common enemy. Hopefully the aquarium is large enough that the extra females have room to get away. Provide lots of caves/ hiding spots.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, I have been watching them all morning, and I just realized that they are taking turns going in and out of a cave. One is ALWAYS inside. That is why I thought they were never together. Is it possible they have spawned? Is there any sure way to tell?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Rams don't normally spawn inside a cave. They will pick a spot out in the open.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

OK...I'll add the females back. Thanks Ron!


----------

